# question on dog bathe frequency in a tropical area....



## Lion_Heart_03 (Apr 16, 2010)

hello to all..im a new member on this site and im soglad to be part of your community...i havea question regarding the number of bathe in a GSD if you are in a tropical country like here in the Philippines,were the weather is so hot sometimes reaching 37C...is it advisable to bathe my dog once a week?thank you so much


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Once a week is too much in my opinion. It stips too many of their natural oils out of their hair and skin and can irritate their skin.

I don't like to give baths more than every 3 weeks or more.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

HOWEVER. If you mean just spraying with a hose to cool down rather than using shampoo, that's fine! Dogs usually love water! You can also get a small "kiddie pool" and set it up for mini swims


----------



## Lion_Heart_03 (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you somuch for the info.. =)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why are you bathing so frequently? If you're concerned because it's so hot, I agree that just hosing him down to cool him off is fine. I usually give my dogs a bath every month or two, which is much more often than many others do.


----------



## Lion_Heart_03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why are you bathing so frequently? If you're concerned because it's so hot, I agree that just hosing him down to cool him off is fine. I usually give my dogs a bath every month or two, which is much more often than many others do.


no im just hosing her now, im so worried she might get heat stroke.


----------



## Lion_Heart_03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why are you bathing so frequently? If you're concerned because it's so hot, I agree that just hosing him down to cool him off is fine. I usually give my dogs a bath every month or two, which is much more often than many others do.


no im just hosing her now, im so worried she might get heat stroke.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I bathe my dogs at least once a month.  But if it's hot out, they just get water poured on them which they love.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hosing down is totally fine. Just don't use any shampoos. 

I use Shampoo only twice a year, IF I even use it...


----------

